# tutorial de programacion Alarma DSC 585



## pepex7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hola 
He leido todo los mensajes anteriores y me han servido muchisimo para resetear y programar pero, no he podido dejar funcionando dicha alarma. he seguido los siguientes pasos:

1.- Puenteo pin 4 de la memoria a tierra

2.- Ingreso *8 5555

3.- Programo ---> (ingresando 001 y todo eso....luego salgo #)

  Y LLEGO HASTA HAY. LUEGO NO SE QUE HACER PARA ARMAR EL SISTEMA O DESARMAR EL SISTEMA.
ANTERIORMENTE EN SISTEMA SE ARMABA PRESIONANDO UNA CLAVE (6611) Y QUEDABA ARMADO, DESPUES SE PRESIONABA 6611 Y SE DESARMABA.

        " AYUDA POR FAVOR NECESITO PROGRAMAR ESTO "


----------



## Delfin_Azul (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola espero les sirva el cometario,  me imaguino que reseteaste toda la memoria de la alarma es por eso que no  armas ho desarmas el sistema con los codigos que tenias,  ho se que la dejaste como viene de fabrica, ho sea que para armes ho desarmes tu alarma ingresa el codigo de fabrica que es el ( 1234 ) pero aun asi tienes que reprogramar las zonas segun la nesecidad que tengas
pero eso es otro rollo.


----------



## senadi (Jul 25, 2010)

pepex7 dijo:


> Hola
> He leido todo los mensajes anteriores y me han servido muchisimo para resetear y programar pero, no he podido dejar funcionando dicha alarma. he seguido los siguientes pasos:
> 
> 1.- Puenteo pin 4 de la memoria a tierra
> ...


lo mejor que puedes hacer en este punto es re programar nuevamente la alarma con el fin de que asignes las zonas a monitoriar suerte con eso y un saludo


----------

